# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  no tax area

## Gabriella

Sapete dirmi se nella nuova finanziaria, o in qualche legge parallela, è prevista qualche novità per la no tax area dei pensionati ? :Confused:  
Ho sentito dire che c'è qualcosa di nuovo, ma vorrei il parere di Voi esperti. 
Grazie in anticipo.

----------


## vincenzo0

Nel nostro sito vi sono articoli che continuamente tengono la situazione aggiornata anche per tale materia, tuttavia per saperne ancora di più in maniera più concreta occorre aspettare le decisioni definitive del nostro Legislatore.
Basta pensare che da notizie del 24 ottobre scorso si è parlato di:
D.L. collegato alla Finanziaria 2007: 500 emendamenti alla Camera
Ne sono stati, infatti, presentati al D.L. collegato alla Finanziaria 2007 
Tra le possibili correzioni sono di rilievo: 
in materia di Irpef, un aumento dellaliquota massima dal 43% al 45% per i redditi oltre i 150 mila euro, lintroduzione di detrazioni per i soggetti con oltre 75 anni e sgravi per i redditi sotto i 40 mila euro.
Come andrà a finire?
Presto lo sapremo.

----------

